# Graved Lachs, wer kann helfen?????



## the driller (4. November 2005)

Moin Küchenfreunde,
habe 3 grosse lachse in der truhe zum kühlen und möchte da gern graved lachs draus machen.
kann mir da jemand mal ne hilfe geben was rezepte angeht.
die lachse sind nicht grad klein und wiegne pro stück 3,5 kilo.
würd sie gern filetieren und dann beizen, ich glaub so heisst das, lach.
würd mich freune ein paar rezeptvorschläge zu bekommen, also vielen dfank im vorraus, bis dann

the driller


----------



## gdno (5. November 2005)

*AW: Graved Lachs, wer kann helfen?????*

also rezepte müsstest du hier reichlich finden
gib in der suchfunktion einfach mal beizen oder gebeizt ein 
dann wirst du wohl ne menge rezepte finden

ich hätte als abwechslung noch ne asiatische variante zu bieten:

2 lachsseiten a ca.1kg
200gr salz
200gr zucker
2 bund frischer koriander
walnussgroßes stück ingwer
1 rote chili
pflaumenwein 
honig

salz und zucker vermischen
ein bund koriander hacken,ingwer schälen,chili fein schneiden und zu der salz -zucker mischung geben
die ganze sache mit pflaumenwein solange anfeuchten bis eine paste entsteht
eine lachsseite mit der hautseite nach unten in eine hohe(!) schale legen und die paste darauf verteilen
die andere lachseite mit der fleischseite darauf legen
obenauf legst du dann noch ein kleines schneidebrett oä und beschwerst die ganze sache
36-48 stunden in den kühlschrank
lachsseiten aus der flüssigkeit nehmen und mit kaltem wasser abspülen
honig mit etwas pflaumenwein vermischen und auf die lachsseiten pinseln
den übrigen koriander hacken,darauf streuen und andrücken
die ganze angelegenheit dann nochmals mind. 12 stunden in den kühlschrank
dazu dann eine fruchtige süß-saure soße oder ne sweet-chili-sauce aussem asia-laden

gruß euern gdno


----------



## the driller (5. November 2005)

*AW: Graved Lachs, wer kann helfen?????*

Ja hallo, also hört sich super lecker an,
und danke für die tips

the driller


----------



## Seebaer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Graved Lachs, wer kann helfen?????*

*Graved Lachs, Graved Lachs, Gravlaks, engl.: Swedish marinated Salmon*

Als Graved Lachs werden gebeizte Lachsseiten bezeichnet. Graved Lachs ist ein ursprünglich skandinavisches Verfahren, den leicht verderblichen Lachs über die Fangsaison hinaus haltbar zu machen. Dazu wurden die Lachsseiten mit Salz eingerieben. Das Salz wirkt hygroskopisch und entzieht dem Lachsfleisch Flüssigkeit. Dieses Verfahren entspricht also eher dem Pökeln als dem Beizen. Gebeizter Lachs erhält den Geschmack des Lachsfleisches besser als Räuchern. 
*Zubereitung*
Als Grundlage dient eine entgrätete aber nicht enthäutete Lachsseite, die meist mit Dill, Salz, grob zerstoßenem Pfeffer und Zucker eingerieben wird. Nach und nach entwickelten sich Rezepturen, die den Lachs zusätzlich geschmacklich aufwerten. So werden, je nach Rezept, beispielsweise auch Basilikum oder Lavendel und Zitrusfrüchte, Ananas oder Papaya sowie Gin, Grand Marnier oder Cognac verwendet. 
Um die hygroskopische Wirkung des Salzes noch zu verstärken, werden die Lachsseiten zusätzlich beschwert. Dazu sollte der Lachs flach, mit der Hautseite nach unten, in eine entsprechend große Form oder eine Wanne mit Rand gelegt werden. Auf die mit allen Zutaten eingeriebenen Lachsseiten nun ein Blech oder einen anderen flachen Gegenstand legen und darauf das eigentliche Gewicht, zum Beschweren der Lachsfilets setzen. So verteilt sich das Gewicht gleichmäßig auf des ganze Filet. 
Wie lange Graved Lachs gebeizt werden soll, hängt vom Rezept, der Menge des verwendeten Salzes und der gewünschten Lagerfähigkeit ab. Als Grundsatz gilt: Je länger der Lachs in der Beize liegt und je mehr Salz verwendet wird, desto mehr Flüssigkeit wird ihm entzogen und desto länger ist er haltbar. 
*Verwendung*
Graved Lachs wird in hauchdünne Scheiben geschnitten und traditionell mit Honig-Senf-Sauce und Kartoffeln serviert. Die süße Honig-Senf-Sauce harmoniert ausgezeichnet mit dem salzig schmeckenden Graved Lachs. Dieses Rezept stammt aus der Zeit, als der Lachs sehr stark gebeizt wurde, um ihn lange haltbar zu machen. Die heutigen Rezepte sind meist nicht auf Haltbarkeit sondern auf Geschmacksaufwertung ausgelegt. 
Ausgezeichnet passt er auch zu Blattsalaten auf frischem Toast mit Sahnemeerrettich. Ganz kurz gebeizter Lachs ist sehr mild und eignet sich durchaus auch zum Braten. Die Tranchen können dann gut daumendick geschnitten werden.


----------



## the driller (9. November 2005)

*AW: Graved Lachs, wer kann helfen?????*

hallo seebaer,
also das war ja ein komplett bericht in sachen gebeizter lachs und ich sage dankeschön.
nun kann ich mich wohl ans werk machen und das mal probieren...
achja noch ne kleine frage...
funktioniert das auch mit frisch eingefrorenen lachs????
also bis dann

the driller


----------



## Seebaer (9. November 2005)

*AW: Graved Lachs, wer kann helfen?????*



			
				the driller schrieb:
			
		

> hallo seebaer,
> also das war ja ein komplett bericht in sachen gebeizter lachs und ich sage dankeschön.
> nun kann ich mich wohl ans werk machen und das mal probieren...
> achja noch ne kleine frage...
> ...


 
Ich nehme entweder eine frische Lachsseite oder laß sie erst auftauen und wasche sie mit Leitungswasser erst ab und tupfe sie trocken.
Übrigens - ich nehm auch gernmal getrocknete Dillspitzen mit zum einreiben.

Gutes Gelingen

Seebaer  <°))))>><


----------

